# Vomiting and Diarrhea only @ 2-3AM



## tlay85 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello All 
This is so strange and I have read many threads with no answers and I'm just so concerned right now for my 3 year old toddler she has been waking up early early in the morning and throwing up just once maybe twice sometimes then going back to sleep. When she wakes she will have diarrhea till noonish give or take a little. Other than that she eats, plays, and seems happy just like a 3 year old should be. She plays with her sisters laughs seems to be in zero pain and the weirdest part is it isn't spreadable, no one else has gotten it, and I have 4 other children in the house. This has been going on for the past 9-10 days and we took her to the ER and they ran every test they could, everything checked out perfectly, we are just waiting for the stool samples to return. We are at our wits end and have theories from a parasite to CVS and I just don't know what to do anymore. I stay awake and cry with her and love on her and this is just the most awful thing I have ever experienced with any of my children I feel so helpless and beaten down. PLEASE I know there has to be someone with something to help her..... I'm just a concerned mommy and I need answers. Sorry so long :crying:


----------

